# corn predictor



## phil (Apr 3, 2005)

http://home.comcast.net/~spencer62/cornprog.html


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

already got it


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2006)

Not a bad programme but half the morphs are missing from it


----------



## phil (Apr 3, 2005)

its an old program,i thought it would help people with thier genetic's Q's.
rather than morp Q's ,as once you know what why the genetic's work you can workout the morphs on your own.
There are new programs going about,i will try and get one that is more upto date.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks Phil.

I usually do most of them myself now but if i had a quicker way i would use it  

Not that the corns are for me anymore but it would help my wife with her breeding


----------



## phil (Apr 3, 2005)

up to date cornsnake morph predictor

http://www.marcelpoots.com/Progs/MPGW/MPGW.htm


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks Phil

That looks a lot more useful than the old one


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

Link on the marcelpoots one doesn't seem to be working, anyone got another..? :wink:


----------



## Bev (Sep 7, 2005)

heres another link to phil's one via kathy love's links page.
http://www.cornsnakes.nl/GenericGenWiz/MPGW.htm


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice one Bev, you're a star..........


----------



## phil (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice one Bev :wink: dono what happened to link :?


----------

